# [SOLVED] RAM question for you!



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought PC with 100% I remember kingston hyper-x blue 1600 Mhz 4GB of memory. I am using fx4100 and M5A78L-M LX motherboard. My RAM was by default in BIOS on auto settings and it was set to 667 Mhz. Which is 1333Mhz, but this RAM is 1600 Mhz. So I get down into bios and clock DRAM freq to 800Mhz. The pc is running fine. But my speccy is showing this ram is :
Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
???????????
When I google this PC3-10700 it is showing on kingston site it is kingston hyper-x Genesis and not blu. And why is speccy showing max DRAM freq @ 1333?
Did I just overclock RAM or did I set to it's default speed @ 1600????? I am confused.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

Kingston RAM is not known for it's quality.
If your RAM is in fact PC3-10700. it is 1333MHz.
Memory Standard for your Mobo is DDR3 1866(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066 so OC'ing the RAM manually would be required for the RAM to reach it's rated speed, if it is 1600MHz RAM.
Is the 4GB one stick or 2x2GB?
Use CPU-Z to double check the RAM :CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

cpu-z: http://i.imgur.com/TkPdnDR.jpg and imgur: the simple image sharer
I am using 1 stick of 4GB RAM, currently it is on single channel but I will get later second 4GB RAM stick so I run them in dual channel. I am 100% sure when I bought PC I demanded 1600 Mhz, 4GB RAM. I am 100% sure it is in that way. And on kingstons hyper-x webpage it is showing that hyper-x blu works from 1066 to 1866 and Genesis is working from 1333 to 2100 Mhz. So even if I put it faster it is still meant to work in that way? And I googled and found on lot of forums there are guys with same RAM and they thought it is 1600 Mhz : Is my ram running at correct default speed? - Memory - Overclocking 
But mine RAM isn't XMP like that one on tomshardware forum. This is so stupid, now I don't even know what type is my RAM :/. Cpu-z is showing 800Mhz because I manualy increased it in BIOS. Only DRAM freq, other settings as timing and voltage are on AUTO.

I ran some stress test on RAM from ASUS webpage, program called ASUS pc doctor. I was running it for 30 minutes and report said it is 'PASSED' the test.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

Your RAM is DDR (Double Data Rate). CPU-Z shows 803.6 in DRAM Frequency.
2 x 806.3=1612.6 and that is the speed your RAM is running at.
Your RAM is PC3-10700 (667Mhz) so you should reset the RAM speed to default.
I would recommend replacing that Kingston with a 2x4GB with a better quality brand (G.Skill or Corsair) when you're ready to go to 8GB.
Go with 1600MHz if it's in the Memory Standard for your Mobo.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

But I bought it as 1600 Mhz RAM, and that ppl on forum did same thing. Why did I pay for 1600 ram and got 1333? Makes no sense at all . . . And if I clocked my ram, kingston webpage is showing that Hyper-X blu can go from 1333 to 1600 Mhz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

What you and the people on some forum wanted, payed for and received is between you and the retailer.
You can leave the RAM OC'd if you desire.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

yes but on the RAM box it was written 1600Mhz -.-


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

Perhaps not packaged correctly? 
PC3-10700 is 1333MHz.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

hey, I removed void warranty stuff from PC and here is the picture of my RAM, http://i.imgur.com/Y6FQ5ry.jpg sooo it is 1600 DRAM freq at 9 CAS latency and at 1.65V. Currently it is in 1333 @ cas9 @ 1.5V. Soooo, the cpu-z and speccy are reporting wrong stuff. How to properly set it to 1600Mhz?


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: RAM question for you!*



skljom said:


> hey, I removed void warranty stuff from PC and here is the picture of my RAM, http://i.imgur.com/Y6FQ5ry.jpg sooo it is 1600 DRAM freq at 9 CAS latency and at 1.65V. Currently it is in 1333 @ cas9 @ 1.5V. Soooo, the cpu-z and speccy are reporting wrong stuff. How to properly set it to 1600Mhz?


edit: and will the 1.65V damage my memory controller on fx4100, or Can I set it at 1.5V @ 1600Mhz?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

I don't understand the issue. Is this not what you purchased?
http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3B1_4G.pdf

From that page:
"This module has been tested to run at DDR3-1600 at a low latency timing of 9-9-9 at 1.65V.The SPD is programmed to JEDEC standard latency DDR3-1333 timing of 9-9-9."

The manufacturer has tested the module to run at the higher speed/voltage. The JEDEC standard will be what your motherboard picks as the default setting. Have you even attempted to push the memory speed and timings in BIOS?

PS: Your motherboard manual will tell you what the default and maximum DRAM voltage may be.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

Yes I have been set the ram freq @800 and all other settings on auto. It was running @ 1600Mhz @ 1.5v with no issues for 2 days. After that I clocked it back on AUTO frequency which sets it to 1333Mhz. So this ram is 1600Mhz but is the jedec standard for every RAM 1333Mhz? Is there Jedec standard for 1600Mhz. 
Can I run it @ 1600Mhz @1.5V @ 9-9-9-24 settings? Oh forgot to say when I set it to 1600Mhz my motherboard automaticly changed settings on other stuff to 9-9-9-27 @1.5V


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

Your first post says the RAM is PC3-10700 and that is 1333MHz.
CPU-Z ID's the RAM as Kingston PC-10700 Part Number 9905403-442-AOOLF.
Al those numbers show as 1333MHz. It can run faster, when OC'd.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: RAM question for you!*



Tyree said:


> Your first post says the RAM is PC3-10700 and that is 1333MHz.
> CPU-Z ID's the RAM as Kingston PC-10700 Part Number 9905403-442-AOOLF.
> Al those numbers show as 1333MHz. It can run faster, when OC'd.


xxxxxxxxx, are you reading my posts? THIS IS 1600 RAM, IT IS RUNNING AT 1333 BECAUSE IT IS DEFAULT JEDEC STANDARD. IN ORDER TO RUN IT AT 1600 YOU NEED TO SET SETTINGS IN BIOS. My question is now can I run this ram in 1.5V @1600Mhz without damaging memory controller? Because Intel processors can be damaged, but I am not too sure about AMD FX series. Sorry for caps lock but this RAM is driving me insane.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

Your posts have been read and replied to accordingly.

We can only go by what you post.
If you have 1600MHz RAM, you posted incorrect info and CPU-ID is displaying it improperly.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

Ok, thank you for your support, kingston can <expletive deleted> with their service and stuff. Selling RAM marked 4GB 1600Mhz, even got a sticker on it which says frequency on 1600Mhz and timings 9-9-9. But when you put it into pc it is running at 1333. WEEE never gonna recommend or do anything with <expletive deleted>. Only trust corsair from now on. cya.
Lock the thread


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: RAM question for you!*

I repeat. I don't see the issue. The product is operating exactly as specified. It has been tested to support the higher speed and your motherboard must be overclocked to support it. As it is in most instances, it is up to you to set the speed of your memory in BIOS. 

Infraction issued for inappropriate language.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I see no issue with the RAM either other than it appears to be mislabeled.
If it works use it.


----------

